# Caliper Painting Guide



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the things which really detracts from a quality wheel shine is rusty calipers.

This simple and quick guide will show you how you can transform old rusty calipers to something more in tune with your shiny detailed motor. :thumb:

So this is what we start with, nice shiny rims, but rusty horrible calipers...










First step is to remove the wheel. Because we will have the wheel off for quite some time to allow the paint to dry, we want to support the car on some axel stands.

Removing the wheel reveals a rusty caliper...










The first step is to remove any brake dust residue. I chose a suitable brake cleaner for this job...










Spray the brake cleaner liberally all over the caliper to remove any brake dust...










To get a good quality finish you should remove the dust and ensure a smooth and dust free surface for the paint. You could do this with a wire brush and some steel wool, but a power drill with the correct attachments is alot quicker...










If you decide to use a power drill, ensure you wear a face mask and protective glasses incase any rust is released into the air.

Now with smooth calipers, I took time to mask any areas which I didn't want to get paint on. For me the only area was the silver retaining pin. It is a bugger to remove and replace, so I decided to mask instead of remove...










Now onto the painting. I used Hammerite Smooth. I have never had a problem with this paint on calipers. A small 500ml tin will do many calipers too. More than enough for all 4 calipers on your car.










I went for two layers of paint. The first layer was given 4 hours to dry and then the second layer went on top. In hot summer weather the paint is touch dry in about an hour.

Now the calipers are painted, the masking tape was removed to reveal some fresh calipers...



















Now replace your wheel and the finished product looks an awful lot better than the rusty caliper you once had...


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Good work Neil :thumb: 

Nice and simple, no disassembly required apart from removing a wheel and freshens up an often neglected area!

Dave


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Great Guide Neil :thumb:

Nice one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers Neil!! Always wanted to do this but may wait until the weather is cooler!!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

I did my drums/cleaned inside wheels/underseal rear arches on Saturday afternoon, the sweat was dripping out of the latex gloves as I worked away, urghhh.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Cheers Neil!! Always wanted to do this but may wait until the weather is cooler!!


Good idea! It was so hot today the paint was drying in like 10 minutes.

Luckily I did the first pass in the shade and then the second pass with my big australian hat on.

Strewth, stone the flamin crows!


----------



## BIGJJS (Jun 22, 2006)

good guide there and it tidies the look up :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Spot on guide:thumb:


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

would be better to use an engine lacqer which is heat resistant :devil:
good guide though thats exactly how i did my impreza calipers


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dasco said:


> would be better to use an engine lacqer which is heat resistant :devil:
> good guide though thats exactly how i did my impreza calipers


Never had a problem with Hammerite on the calipers.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

My young lad will be doing his tomorrow using the Folia Tec Kit (Yellow)........I'll try and get some pics :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Bry! Stuck some little white Audi temp resistant decals on today, really look good, shall have to get some pics!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Nice one Bry! Stuck some little white Audi temp resistant decals on today, really look good, shall have to get some pics!


hammerite is first class for this job. i had them decals on my last audi, great wee touch. p.s get er lowered


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Where do you get the decals guys?

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ebay Bry, search for caliper decals, plenty of people offering them. I cannot remember the bloke I got mine from, but all pretty much as good as each other.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

hey hey hey.........found them Neil :thumb: 

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Dasco (Jun 6, 2006)

i was told to use heat resistant paint on mine cause impreza turbo disks and calipers do get hot if your breaking hard and alot just done mine for the second time lasts about a year but only put one coat on mine 
it does make a difference to the appearance of the wheels though and with so many paint colours available you can nearly always match the body colour :devil:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

Here are the pics, I promised of the calipers painted using the Folia Tec Kit (Yellow), sorry no before pics as I wanted to clean and wax the wheels and it was looking like rain :doublesho : -

Front










Rear










Both










The Folia Tec seemed to work well and the pics are after 3 coats, I'll post a couple of pics tomorrow when the wheels are on :thumb:

Bryan

PS as you can see no room for "Honda" decals unfortunately!


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Neil, you need to post pics of the calipers with the decals on ASAP!!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics with the wheels on: -










And










Bryan


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good - i've never had any issues with Hammerite on my calipers either!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah Dino that was my suggestion but as it was his first time doing calipers he decided to get the proper stuff.......we'll see how long it lasts, should be a while cause they've had 3 coats :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very very nice Bry!

PS I will have to get some pics of the decals on soon, they look fantastic.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah he wanted them aswell but the calipers aren't wide enough to take them  

Bryan


----------

